# boot manager



## macondo (Aug 1, 2017)

Is there an option to install a FreeBSD boot manager during the installation or afterwards?

thanks...


----------



## Beastie (Aug 1, 2017)

When using the MBR scheme, FreeBSD has boot0cfg(8). Third-party software such as sysutils/grub2 and sysutils/grub2-efi are also available.


----------

